# Advice on catching bull reds?



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

After hearing everyone talk about the Fall bull red run, I finally broke down and bought a Penn 850SSm/Slammer combo with25# test, #5 circle hooks and steel leader.I have fished local inshore waters alot for specks and slot reds and surf fished for pompano, but have never ventured after the big reds. I would appreciate any and all advice that will allow me and a few friendsto enjoy a successful trip out. (I've heard P'cola Pass is the place to be?) Time of day, tides, bait, anchoring or drifting, location in pass, etc...?

Thanks in advance to all...


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

first drop the steel leaders and go with flourocarbon. I'm not sure about pcola pass but I prefer the high outgoing tide in Destin, However I have caught quite a few on high incoming tide also just remember it's better when the water is moving pretty well.


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

you can fish for them off the Pensacola beach pier sight fishing some times


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

took a walk down the pier last night and they had a few redsover 30" they were wrestling. spanish bite was on as well.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I've had luck trolling stretch 25's and 30's along the sandbars in the incoming months. Caught a few at about 40 inches this time of year last year. Also, cutbait on the pier usually works.


----------



## captainscove (Oct 9, 2007)

Trolling strech 25's

Weather permitting,that's where i'll be this weekend....

Cold front supposedly moving through this week...

Maybe that will get them goin....:sleeping


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Private Pilot (10/9/2007)*I've had luck trolling stretch 25's and 30's along the sandbars in the incoming months. Caught a few at about 40 inches this time of year last year. Also, cutbait on the pier usually works.



we gotta get back out there soon!


----------



## southern approach (Oct 3, 2007)

stretch 25's is the way to go in and around the pass.also look for the bigger birds diving on bait, more than likely its a school of reds.if you find the schools on top you can catch them on bare hooks.they will eat anything.


----------



## AS_1_7_5 &lt;'{{{&lt; (Oct 11, 2007)

Are stretch 25's used only for trolling or can they be cast? I'm heading out this weekend so I hope to see everyone pulling bulls into their boats along side me. Do you think I can get some by jiggin?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Ive been out at the pass the last 3-4 days cant find the bulls yet. But trolling for them is toooooo boreing, but a good way to locate them.For the last 25 years, most people have been anchoring up on the Ft. Pickens sand bar useing a 1/2 of a menhaden on the bottom. I prefer to drift over thebars with either a live bait or a sinking fly line.


----------



## AS_1_7_5 &lt;'{{{&lt; (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks LDD. Maybe i'll c-ya out there this weekend. Has the pass been fairly calm?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Tides have been slow, but ya gotta go! The pass is fishable on most north winds. As long its not too easterly. Maybe the colder temps forecasted will bring them in!


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

There are reds in Perdido Pass right now. Went last night just before High tide and landed two 28"+ (pics to follow) within a few minutes of each other.Myself and me brother in law each got one bull to keep and then the tide started moving out. They hit live shrimp.

With all the talk of the Red Tide, how safe is it to eat these???


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

they are making their way into the bays, just not real thick yet. I caught one about 36 inches last monday and one last night about 40 inches. Not a bad pull on 12lb test.....although I love fighting them on 10lb!


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

How do you surf fish for them?


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I ve caught plenty of bull reds while shark fishing the surf, I use a 6 ft steel leader(250lb test) with a 14/0 circle, and half of mullet. Reds dont seem to mind big leader at all. (4oz egg wt) And if you hook a shark, you will be ready.


----------



## SKIFFY (Oct 6, 2007)

i know most people troll with them but try a nice hunk of cut mullet on a 1/0 circle hooktxtPost_CommentEmoticon(':letsdrink');

:letsdrink


----------

